# Casey's First HIT!!!!!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

The obedience gods smiled on us today!
At the Champlain Dog Club trial, my big guy and I earned a third place in utility and a high in trial from Utility less than two weeks after getting our utility title! I am stunned (but pleasantly so!) He was SO good today...could have been a different dog from our last trial. So nice when he is as good in a trial as you know he can be! Hooray for Casey!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

SOOOO great! Share more!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW congrats!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> SOOOO great! Share more!


We were two survivors of a utility bloodbath.
The open class did not do any better, but had lower scores.
The really nice teams were in novice, but two of the best dogs went down on the sits in the group exercises. (One had a potential 200!)
With a score of 195, Casey and I were in a runoff with a great novice team, and by a miracle (I woke him up from a 2 hour nap!) he pulled it together and showed his best stuff! As I said, the obedience gods were smiling!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go!!! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

first of many, congratulations!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both.. I love it!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That's great - Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cool, you should be proud!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Whioohoo!! Congratulations and wishing you many more successes!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Well done*

My obedience dog has been gone 6 years. The only ribbon I keep displayed is her first blue and gold rosette. Hugs to Casey congrats to you!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow that is so wonderful! And to come out of utility, how cool is that! I have 11 HIT's so far and not a one of them has come from utility. I hope you got a picture!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Wow that is so wonderful! And to come out of utility, how cool is that! I have 11 HIT's so far and not a one of them has come from utility. I hope you got a picture!


Just wait for Flip!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Michelle when I saw you had responded to my post I thought you were going to say how many HIT's you had earned out of utility and I was prepared to give you a virtual punch in the face ROFL. (and I know the reality is you probably lost count long ago...)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Michelle needs to post a photo of all of her HIT and HC ribbons for us to drool over!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Michelle needs to post a photo of all of her HIT and HC ribbons for us to drool over!


Okay, he has 49 or so HIT's and 42 ish HC.. That's alot of rosette's..I have some of the bigger ones hanging in what used to be my extra room.. I also have some in a tote on the bottom floor of the closet and have thrown all except for the HIT and HC rosettes.
I will go back in the obedience stats book tonight and see how many are out of UB.. Probably not that many.. He is much better in OB than UB...even though he has pulled some 199 1/2's in UB... I honestly do not know but can check..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WooHoo! Congratulations!


----------

